# gentoo doesnt recognize my dvd drive [SOLVED]

## S.R.Winograd

i cant get my dvd drive detected, i think its not a problem of udev, because it doesnt appear in /sys/block nor in the dmesg log.

its ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P ATA and its connected in the first slot as master.

it works with Windows and even with the gentoo liveCD, so i think is probably kernel configuration, but after trying lots of different options i cant get it to work.

here is my /proc/config.gz

and /var/log/dmesg

thank youLast edited by S.R.Winograd on Wed Jun 24, 2009 4:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Do you have the drive in /dev/* ?

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## S.R.Winograd

no it doesnt appear anywhere

----------

## eccerr0r

What motherboard do you have?  Run lspci to get more information of what IDE devices you have?

Typically newer SATA boards have a separate chip to handle PATA devices, and perhaps you don't have the driver compiled.  I've seen a lot of boards with JMicron PATA chips... but this is board dependent.

Oh and one more thing, it should be fine to use just the libata or just the pata drivers.  It looked like you were compiling both into the kernel...  With just the libata drivers you should just see /dev/sd* for your disks and /dev/sr* for your opticals.

----------

## S.R.Winograd

```
localhost juan # lspci -v | grep IDE

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Device 07f0 (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

```

my motherboard is Gigabyte GA-73VM-S2

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

What kernel version are you running ?

Maxime

----------

## S.R.Winograd

my kernel is 2.6.29-r5

you can see my config above

----------

## eccerr0r

CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set?

(Also see above for note about multiple IDE subsystems compiled in)

----------

## S.R.Winograd

oh thank you, i hadnt noticed that option

im recompiling

about the different drivers, i tried that when i couldnt get it woring

----------

## S.R.Winograd

i recompiled with CONFIG_SATA_NV=y BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=n and rebooted into the new kernel, but still the drive doest appear in /dev or in /sys

the links above are updated for the new configuration

----------

## S.R.Winograd

i unselected all pata options and recompiled again, but sill the same

any ideas???

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your /etc/fstab file and the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo. I'll find the cause.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## MaximeG

Oops, sorry.

I had the same (DVD Drive not recognized).

I updated to 2.6.30 and configured it from scratch, and it worked.

Don't know exactly what I did with *.30 and what I forget with *.29, but it looks like the default options with *.30 works fine for DVD's.

Otherwise, you can try and message pappy_mcfae as he is our Kernel Guru.

[EDIT] Ah.. too late  :Very Happy:  He already answered

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## S.R.Winograd

sorry i didnt reply earlier, i went to sleep when noboby awnsered and just arrived from college

here is my /etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda3		/boot		ext2		defaults,noatime	1 2
> 
> /dev/sda6		/		ext3		noatime		0 1
> ...

 

/proc/cpuinfo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
> ...

 

and 

```

localhost juan # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 10de:07c3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 0500: 10de:07cb (rev a2)

00:01.0 0500: 10de:07cd (rev a1)

00:01.1 0500: 10de:07ce (rev a1)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:07cf (rev a1)

00:01.3 0500: 10de:07d0 (rev a1)

00:01.4 0500: 10de:07d1 (rev a1)

00:01.5 0500: 10de:07d2 (rev a1)

00:01.6 0500: 10de:07d3 (rev a1)

00:02.0 0500: 10de:07d6 (rev a1)

00:03.0 0601: 10de:07d7 (rev a2)

00:03.1 0c05: 10de:07d8 (rev a1)

00:03.2 0500: 10de:07d9 (rev a1)

00:03.4 0500: 10de:07c8 (rev a1)

00:04.0 0c03: 10de:07fe (rev a1)

00:04.1 0c03: 10de:056a (rev a1)

00:08.0 0101: 10de:056c (rev a1)

00:09.0 0403: 10de:07fc (rev a1)

00:0a.0 0604: 10de:056d (rev a1)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:056e (rev a1)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:056f (rev a1)

00:0d.0 0604: 10de:056f (rev a1)

00:0e.0 0101: 10de:07f0 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 0200: 10de:07dc (rev a2)

02:00.0 0300: 10de:0611 (rev a2)

```

----------

## S.R.Winograd

anyway i will try updating to 2.6.30

thanks a lot

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I changed the IDE drivers. While there are other issues with your kernel, for the moment, I want to make sure that things work before I get into making a new .config for you.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

If it works out, I'll set you up with a seed kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## S.R.Winograd

IT WORKED!

here is my /var/log/dmesg

thanks, i really appreciate your help, you are really good

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You are most welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## oxEz

Thanks pappy. With that kernel module site I also managed to get my cd / dvd drive detected.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

